# QiYi WuYa 19x19x19! Coming soon.



## SolveThatCube (Jun 5, 2017)

Just thought I would share this here. Absolutely ridiculous. 









Spoiler: More Pictures


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 5, 2017)

I read qiyi WuHua at first


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I read qiyi WuHua at first


What the!?!? And I thought Moyu's 15x15 and yuxin's 17x17 were excessive. And yet still no 12x12. 
I wonder what the price point will be.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 5, 2017)

because everyone needs such a cube...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

I mentioned this is my "have nxn cubes reached their limit" thread but how big will they go? It will eventually get to a point where people can't/won't be able to afford them. What is that limit? My guess is the price point for this is going to be like $700-$1000 range which is nuts


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 5, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> My guess is the price point for this is going to be like $700-$1000 range which is nuts



In the thread for the yuxin 17x17 I ran the figures based on the most recent yuxin releases and figured a 17x17 should be $325 and a 19x19 would be $420. This is Qiyi, not yuxin, and they tend a little higher than yuxin, but I'd still be a little surprised at a price point over about $500. It might even be cheaper, if they figure they need to sell more to make back R&D. I'd hazard a guess that this will take about $20 worth of materials and another $20 in labor to assemble, and it will definitely cost a heck of a lot more than $40, so their margin on each puzzle is pretty good.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

$420 or $625 would be lit prices


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 5, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> In the thread for the yuxin 17x17 I ran the figures based on the most recent yuxin releases and figured a 17x17 should be $325 and a 19x19 would be $420. This is Qiyi, not yuxin, and they tend a little higher than yuxin, but I'd still be a little surprised at a price point over about $500. It might even be cheaper, if they figure they need to sell more to make back R&D. I'd hazard a guess that this will take about $20 worth of materials and another $20 in labor to assemble, and it will definitely cost a heck of a lot more than $40, so their margin on each puzzle is pretty good.


Yeah well yuxin said the early ones will be 39000 yuans, so about $5500


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 5, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Yeah well yuxin said the early ones will be 39000 yuans, so about $5500


Are you sure they didn't drop a decimal there? That's absurd unless they're figuring the prototypes are collectors items, and even then they better be signed by Elvis or something.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 5, 2017)

Why do they keep saying they will release these and dont, it's been nearly 3 years since moyu announced a 15*15 and about a year since yuxin announced a 17*17 so I hope this comes out soon or another one of them
Edit: not that I'd by one though but I recon some would


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 5, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/yuxincube/ Nope, still that price :/


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Are you sure they didn't drop a decimal there? That's absurd unless they're figuring the prototypes are collectors items, and even then they better be signed by Elvis or something.


That is the number they said


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Why do they keep saying they will release these and dont, it's been nearly 3 years since moyu announced a 15*15 and about a year since yuxin announced a 17*17 so I hope this comes out soon or another one of them
> Edit: not that I'd by one though but I recon some would


Moyu never announces a time. Qiyi said the 19x19 will be out this year and I don't think yuxin has said anything. Sometimes I wish these guys would take a break from making all these non wca puzzles and just make a good clock and a square-1 that doesn't die after three weeks because it strips *sigh*


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 5, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Moyu never announces a time. Qiyi said the 19x19 will be out this year and I don't think yuxin has said anything. Sometimes I wish these guys would take a break from making all these non wca puzzles and just make a good clock and a square-1 that doesn't die after three weeks because it strips *sigh*


Yeah :/ We needa clock... and a squan that isn't a downgrade from the previous model


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 5, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> My guess is the price point for this is going to be like $700-$1000 range which is nuts


Well Yuxin did say their cube is gonna be 38000 yuan, or 5587.41 dollars. This thing will be more then that so maybe 7000$?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Yeah :/ We needa clock... and a squan that isn't a downgrade from the previous model


quan hardware is meh for now with a locknut and Lowe modding but clock on the other hand is just absolute garbage. That moment when the best clock is one made in the 80s and is discontinued (I like lingao more though) and the only other available was made 4 years ago as a budget version and it's crap too. For someone who's favorite event is clock it's so annoying to wait for one to come out. It's been over a year since moyu and qiyi announced theirs.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Well Yuxin did say their cube is gonna be 38000 yuan, or 5587.41 dollars. This thing will be more then that so maybe 7000$?


Well my guess is the prototypes will be a lot more costly since they have to make the pieces in other ways than injection molds which make things fast and cheap which lowers the cost dramatically. My guess is the yuxin 17x17 will be someone in the $500-$700 range and the qiyi 19x19 will be between $700-$900


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 5, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Moyu never announces a time. Qiyi said the 19x19 will be out this year and I don't think yuxin has said anything. Sometimes I wish these guys would take a break from making all these non wca puzzles and just make a good clock and a square-1 that doesn't die after three weeks because it strips *sigh*


Yuxin has said September or October, and it was only announced a couple of months ago, not a year.
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&p=365967#p365967

E: the Yuxin FB post explicitly states that they are selling 10 prototypes. That is not the price for a mass-produced puzzle. I don't know who a prototype would be worth that much to, certainly not me, but if they actually mass-produce it then it will almost certainly be a lot less than that.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 7, 2017)

this seems extremely excessive
I want one


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 7, 2017)

The fact that it says can anyone guess the price means that it may not be rediculously expensive, maybe it will be under $300


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, this is interesting. If only I was rich....


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 8, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Well, this is interesting. If only I was rich....


True


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 8, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> The fact that it says can anyone guess the price means that it may not be rediculously expensive, maybe it will be under $300



Yeah, pretty sure they're trying to figure out a good price point. It will be interesting to see what happens with Yuxin's strategy on the 17x17. I think they're trying to make back their R&D on the first few, so they can sell the rest closer to marginal cost.

As an interesting side note: I'm not sure this is entirely right, but I think that a 17x17 would require 75 molds, and a 19x19 would require 94. I found a couple of places in the US that advertise injection molds starting at around $1,000. I'm sure that yuxin and Qiyi have the technology to make molds themselves for cheaper than that, but since there would need to be as many as 36 pieces from each mold they might need multiples. $50-75,000 for the molds for a 17x17 and upwards of $100,000 for 19x19 molds is not a crazy guess.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 15, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Absolutely ridiculous.


-ly awesome. I wonder what the price point will be.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 15, 2017)

oh right remember this
i guess it's in the same place as their clock


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 15, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> oh right remember this
> i guess it's in the same place as their clock


I think they said it would be out by the end of the year
Hope they make it relatively cheap, as in try to emulate the turning of the qiyuan/mf4 instead of a wuque, or even have a wuya and qiya


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 15, 2017)

clock pls


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 16, 2017)

The mechanism is absolutely insanely crazily over-the-top-ly complicated.


----------



## LC Cubed (Apr 27, 2018)

The YuXin Huanglong 17x17 is actually $750, and as of April,27,2018 there hasn't been any news about the WuYa or the MoYu 15x15.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 27, 2018)

LC Cubed said:


> The YuXin Huanglong 17x17 is actually $750, and as of April,27,2018 there hasn't been any news about the WuYa or the MoYu 15x15.


I believe there has been motion on the 15x15 in the last couple of weeks. I'd be very surprised if it's not available within the next 3-4 months. The 19x19 seems like it's a long ways out, I wouldn't be shocked if it never happened.


----------

